# arboreal viv perches



## ObsessedWithSerpents (Sep 2, 2009)

hey guys I was wondering if there is any way you can connect bamboo from 1 end of the viv to the other.whether that be suction cup, magnets or whatever to create perches

Thanks:flrt:


----------



## joffy (Feb 14, 2008)

I've seen pics where someone had cut a milk bottle lid in half and siliconed them to the glass sides and slotted the bamboo ends in.

I just use fake bendy vines. They can bend to any shape and are long enough to wedge against each side or wrap around branches etc so it's sturdy. Also looks more natural.

I like the lucky reptile ones and so does my gecko, he never off them!


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

ObsessedWithSerpents said:


> hey guys I was wondering if there is any way you can connect bamboo from 1 end of the viv to the other.whether that be suction cup, magnets or whatever to create perches
> 
> Thanks:flrt:


You can get some sort of clear dish or lid and cut it in half, then stick one half at either ends, so that the cut bit is facing upwards. then you can easily remove the bamboo, lots of people use them for tree boas  just make sure you sand the edges to make them blunt


----------



## smileybones (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm glad this subject came up as I am looking to do the same for my cresties in their exo terra's.

Has anyone got some pictures of how they did it? I may be being dim, but I can't picture it.

Also, another silly question, but is silicon easily removed if necessary?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Use something on the sides to insert the bamboo in. Tree fern or coco panels for example.


----------



## ObsessedWithSerpents (Sep 2, 2009)

thanks guys i was looking into getting an amazon tree boa or gree tree python and i thought it would be good to put perches at different heights for a good temperature gradient within an exo-terra. i think the easiest option will be to silicon some coco panels and insert the bamboo but i dont know whether they would cause any mites problems for a snake. Anyone know?


----------



## xautomaticflowersx (Sep 7, 2009)

For holding large horizontal bamboo perches for my day gecko I just made a 'U' shape of silicone on the glass on the inside, waited for it to dry and then put the bamboo into place. And yes, you can remove silicone by using a razor blade.


----------



## bomb (Nov 13, 2007)

The coco panels wouldn't cause mite problems unless the Snake already has mites. I'd stay away from Bamboo though there was a debate in the Chondro community a few years back regarding Bamboo rotting when kept under constant high humidity.


----------



## ObsessedWithSerpents (Sep 2, 2009)

bomb said:


> The coco panels wouldn't cause mite problems unless the Snake already has mites. I'd stay away from Bamboo though there was a debate in the Chondro community a few years back regarding Bamboo rotting when kept under constant high humidity.


 

ok then what would be better. i saw on youtube someone had see through glass perches for his amazon tree boa but i just thought the bamboo would look better in among all the foliage. would some sort of piping be ok and if yes what?


----------



## bomb (Nov 13, 2007)

Piping is fine. I use Cork branches myself they tend to be more expensive than other options but look alot better especially in a rainforest style viv.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Get some pvc pipe and cover it? With eco earth/silcone perhaps.


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

you could make a U shape with a thick line of silicone and slot a branch into it.


----------



## ObsessedWithSerpents (Sep 2, 2009)

if i did the U shape with silicone would the branch be removeable when cleaning etc.


----------

